
Spark, Lightbank And Yuri Milner Get In On OnSwipe’s $5M ‘Series Awesome’ - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/02/spark-lightbank-and-yuri-milner-get-in-on-onswipes-5m-series-awesome/
======
extension
OnSwipe has made my iPad browsing experience significantly more infuriating
since it forced itself on scores of unwitting Wordpress blogs. If your blog is
hosted on wordpress.org, please test it on an iPad. If you can't do that, at
least disable OnSwipe until you can.

Of its many annoying quirks, the worst is that it makes scrolling really
choppy. On a tablet, this is utter UX fail. It also strips your blog of any
unique design. And the link to switch to the standard site rarely works.

I am stunned that there is so much enthusiasm for a product that creates a
problem while solving nothing apparent.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
The initial Wordpress version is an earlier version derived from the
Padpressed plugin. What were launching on June 21 is a new from the groundup
framework. I bet everything this is great. One of the biggest problems is
momentum scrolling. Even Joe Hewitt has been trying to solve it. We've got a
solution for it and working with WP users to make it awesome.

The point is to do something new with tablet and the canvas it proxides.
That's where the enthusiasm comes from.

~~~
extension
_The point is to do something new with tablet and the canvas it proxides_

Do what?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Whatever designers want now that content is touch enabled, it's not
predefined. At first, were building some of the early layouts to build out the
touch interaction framework. Eventually what's built will be up to a community
of developers. What would you build?

~~~
extension
The best way to make a web site "touch enabled" is to stick to simple, device-
agnostic markup. The inventors of the web have advocated this since day one.
The iPad and iPhone owe their very existence to the device-independent web and
Apple has clearly put a lot of work into tuning them for it. If it wasn't for
this quality of the web, we would all be using Windows PCs running the very
native apps that you call "bullshit".

OnSwipe didn't take much input from the developers and designers of the
Wordpress blogs that they surprise deployed to. And I don't know what input
they or I could give without predefining what you are trying to accomplish.

------
iamelgringo
Congrats, Jason! Raising two rounds in less than 6 months, and getting into
Business Week[1]. I hope this helps you get over the doldrums from getting
turned down by YC this past fall. :)

ref:

[1]
[http://www.businessweek.com/technology/special_reports/20110...](http://www.businessweek.com/technology/special_reports/20110517best_young_tech_entrepreneurs_2011.htm)

------
greatreorx
I'm sure you have better things to do, but blog.onswipe.com is basically
unusable on (my) iphone on safari. or atleast holding it horizontally, and
vertically is not much better.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yikes, I know why. I was debugging something back in March and enabled iPhone
as a user agent to show iPad stuff. So yeah, not going to work.

------
aracena
wow! Congratulations jason and andres! Publishing apps are dead, long live to
Onswipe!

~~~
teyc
Congrats, I certainly didn't think of OnSwipe as an ad network. This is a
massive opportunity.

------
auston
I haven't said it yet, but this deserves it: Congrats to the OnSwipe team!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thank you man, it means a lot. Sorry when I was an asshole that one time back
in the day. MIA represent!

------
vgurgov
great job with fundrasing, congrats jason! good luck with your product i will
be keeping eye on it!

------
aaronbrethorst
Awesome, congratulations!!

------
yarone
Congrats Jason!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thank you :)

------
mcs
Nice!

